# Post Your comments on Liquidlast liners here



## Tonitra (Apr 27, 2006)

Everyone seems to be crazy-excited about these, and I must admit they do look stunning. 
However, am I the only one who isn't thrilled with the, well, lasting power of these? I mean, if people can test them on their hands and it sticks for days despite frequent washing, wouldn't it be really hard to get it off your eye lids? The idea of scrubbing to get them off doesn't appeal to me. I can see the appeal if one has toubles with eyeliner sliding off or smudging over the course of the day, but personally I find fluidliners stay put on me all day without problem.
Lol, so does anyone else feel the same towards this product? I guess the good thing is that I have lots of time to mull this over and decide on whether to pass or not, seeing as how they're permanent.
Thanks everyone...


----------



## aznsmurfy (Apr 27, 2006)

You can use the Cleanse Off Oil to take it off w/o a sweat. ^_^


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tonitra* 
_Everyone seems to be crazy-excited about these, and I must admit they do look stunning. 
However, am I the only one who isn't thrilled with the, well, lasting power of these? I mean, if people can test them on their hands and it sticks for days despite frequent washing, wouldn't it be really hard to get it off your eye lids? The idea of scrubbing to get them off doesn't appeal to me. I can see the appeal if one has toubles with eyeliner sliding off or smudging over the course of the day, but personally I find fluidliners stay put on me all day without problem.
Lol, so does anyone else feel the same towards this product? I guess the good thing is that I have lots of time to mull this over and decide on whether to pass or not, seeing as how they're permanent.
Thanks everyone..._

 
FWIW when I first tried the fabulous LE line of Lancome Artliners on my hand, it lasted for two to three days through showers and everything.  However, on my eyes, it removed very easily with soap and water.

So, the hand is really not that great of a judge for eyes.

I love those artliners (ACTION, FASHIONISTA, SPECTRUM) even to this day, but they last completely differently on my hand than they do my eyes.  So do Fluidlines.


----------



## lara (Apr 27, 2006)

Hands are drier and more textured than eyes, ergo product will last much longer on the hand.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Apr 27, 2006)

Agree about hands been much drier than eye lids, even products that aren't made to last ages stay put on hands while they wipe off easily on eye lids.
Any oily cleanser or something like Lush Ultrabland balm together with nearly hot water will get things like these long lasting products off gently without scrubbing.


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks a lot for easing my worries about the liquidlast liners! What you all have said makes sense. Now I can look forward to them without reservation.


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 27, 2006)

Remeber too that if you love fluidlines and they work well for you, you don't have to switch. If something's good stick with it then, just because something is new doesn't mean it's better for you


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_Remeber too that if you love fluidlines and they work well for you, you don't have to switch. If something's good stick with it then, just because something is new doesn't mean it's better for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i agree,im sticking with the f/l,although im sure i will pick up one of the new liners just to check it out


----------



## user4 (Apr 27, 2006)

i'm sure i'll pick one or two of these up as well... just for the novelty of it all but all in all im really happy with fluidliners... and itf i ever want more they are perm so they're not going anywhere WHOOT!!!


----------



## glamella (Apr 27, 2006)

*Maybe it's me...*

but I don't find the Liquidlast liners to be exciting at all. I have similar Jane ones in very similar shades that are longlasting... I was hoping MAC would make an innovative applicator or pen-type applicator. The colors are nice, but nothing special.


----------



## i_bleed_life (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tonitra* 
_Everyone seems to be crazy-excited about these, and I must admit they do look stunning. 
However, am I the only one who isn't thrilled with the, well, lasting power of these? I mean, if people can test them on their hands and it sticks for days despite frequent washing, wouldn't it be really hard to get it off your eye lids? The idea of scrubbing to get them off doesn't appeal to me. I can see the appeal if one has toubles with eyeliner sliding off or smudging over the course of the day, but personally I find fluidliners stay put on me all day without problem.
Lol, so does anyone else feel the same towards this product? I guess the good thing is that I have lots of time to mull this over and decide on whether to pass or not, seeing as how they're permanent.
Thanks everyone..._

 
you have to use cleanse off oil, and you can also use these as eyeshadows, which look beautiful!!!!


----------



## Georgiecat (Apr 27, 2006)

I have trouble with my eyeliner smudging (even fluidlines smudge a little by 5:00 pm). If I am using anything other then the fluidlines, my bottom lash line has dark smudges under it though I only used the liner on the top lash line. I pray these liners will stay on as well as described.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_Remeber too that if you love fluidlines and they work well for you, you don't have to switch. If something's good stick with it then, just because something is new doesn't mean it's better for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
but the new colors are so pretty! I'll definitely be picking up at least one in a color that doesn't match my fluidlines.


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Georgiecat* 
_I have trouble with my eyeliner smudging (even fluidlines smudge a little by 5:00 pm). If I am using anything other then the fluidlines, my bottom lash line has dark smudges under it though I only used the liner on the top lash line. I pray these liners will stay on as well as described._

 
That always seems to happen to me, too!  I am going to pick up a few of these so I can see if they're all they're said to be. *crossing fingers* Certainly sounds promising...


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

But the colours are soooo nice! I picked out a few that I'd like to get, and made sure that they are nothing at all like the fluidlines I have. For instance, I thought Permaplum might be a bit too similar to Macroviolet and so on.


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Georgiecat* 
_I have trouble with my eyeliner smudging (even fluidlines smudge a little by 5:00 pm). If I am using anything other then the fluidlines, my bottom lash line has dark smudges under it though I only used the liner on the top lash line. I pray these liners will stay on as well as described._

 
I have the same problem, except Fluidlines stay on my eyes pretty well.  These suckers are bullet proof.  I used Cleanse off Oil and they came right off my eyes. 

I think what makes these liners stand out from Fluidlines is the finish-well, at least with the metallic ones. If I remember correctly, there are two finishes.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Apr 27, 2006)

So which ones are unique enough to get if you're happy with Fluidline?


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 28, 2006)

My favorites were Aqualine, Greenplay and Blue Herizon.


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 28, 2006)

The colour I'm most interested in is Inky. I'll probably get one or two to play around with. Good thing I have time to think about them-no pressure seeing as how they're permanent.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 28, 2006)

*OMG the Liquidlast Liners are amazing!*

I was really suprised to see that they were out already when I went to my counter today.
The shades are fantastic, the texture is really creamy and the lasting power is amazing.
I imagined the brush to be really hard to use (prefer a sponge) but it's actually really easy and feels high quality.
In my opinion these are a 1000 times better than Fluidlines and everyone needs at least one.
I bought 4 of the shades and I'm trying to resist buying the rest for a while.


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 28, 2006)

Aren't they lovely?  We played with them at Update and I am in LOVE!  I have to buy all of them, these and fluidlines are my true liner loves!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 28, 2006)

As the others have said, Cleanse Off Oil gets them off EASY!!  I am in love with the stuff...  I LOVE my Fluidlines, but I will still get one of each of these...


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 28, 2006)

*liquidlast*

so they had these at my counter today and i was super excited about getting one cos i reeeeally need a new liner and these sounded right up my street lol as i looove the 'intensity' of liquid liners anywayy i first picked up the black one (point or something?) and tested it and ew the brush was so flimsy and cheap and the liner was so sticky and kinda gooey it was awful it was hard to even do a straight line on my hand so i picked up a light blue one (forgot name) and it was the same. ew i hate them


----------



## Sarah (Apr 28, 2006)

ooh what counter?? they didn't have them in Bluewater y'day


----------



## leppy (Apr 28, 2006)

I can't think of another liner by MAC or anyone else the colour of auto-orange, I'm definately picking up that one.. it will be awesome for green eyes. Dress Khaki looks lovely too, that may be my 2nd one.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 28, 2006)

it was in house of fraser in newcastle they seem to always get stuff in early however i duno if they were actually selling them might of just been display


----------



## maxcat (Apr 30, 2006)

Just took Inky (dark navy blue) for a test drive at a party - and I gotta say I'm pretty thrilled. 
I was pretty happy with the brush (those hard little points that, say, Stilletto comes with make me crazy) but it's quite thick and you've got to work fast (certainly not the "play time" of fluidline) - so I wouldn't reccomend it for people who aren't used to using a true liquid liner and brush. The colour was great, it didn't BUDGE despite my greasy eyelid and horrific spring allergies - and it looked as good when I got home as it did when I left. 
Getting it off was dead easy, too - cleanse off oil on a q-tip and it was GONE - no raccoon eyes or nothing.


----------



## ll*sugar (Apr 30, 2006)

qquestionnn.. do these liquid last liners stay on the bottom waterline?


----------



## lara (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ll*sugar* 
_qquestionnn.. do these liquid last liners stay on the bottom waterline?_

 
Liquid liners of all types are considered to be lid products only, and are not designed for waterlining/tightlining.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 30, 2006)

For the moment I'm only getting Coco Bar as I don't have a brown e/l at all (shock, horror!), being the colour whore that I am. 

I did want to get Aqualine & Blue Herizon too, but will wait a bit later. Plus, my skills with liquid liners are non-existent so might want to see how I go with one for now.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 30, 2006)

I am a little nervous about these as I have never used liquid liner before.  I really want to try one, but am scared I will never be able to get it right!  I am debating beween the LLL and fluidlines, as I have never used them either.  If I get FL, it would require a brush though.  Would you recommend them even if someone has never used liquid liner before?


----------



## leppy (Apr 30, 2006)

Liquid liner is hard, but quick to master if that makes any sense. The first time you use it, it will probably be a nightmare and you'll be terribly discouraged. That being said, if you really try to learn how to work with it you will get it fairly quickly and for the most part its like riding a bike.. you'll know how to do it from then on.

Smooth motions, long flowing strokes.. less is more!


----------



## lara (Apr 30, 2006)

Liquid liner is all in the wrist - everyone looks like a tragic teen goth the first few times they wear it (I certainly did), but the smooth strokes you need for it soon 'click' in and it becomes easier with time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Liquid liners, Fluid Liners, Khol and Powerpoints are all different products - no single one is better as a whole, but rather they have their own uses and everyone has their own favourites. Team Liquid Liner!


----------



## luckyme (Apr 30, 2006)

Do you think these will come off easily with the old MAC Super CLeanse OiL?


----------



## lara (Apr 30, 2006)

Yep, anything that's long lasting (fluidlines, pro longwear lip colours, etc) can be removed with anything oily. Olive oil is a miracle product!

Handy hint: don't eat a Greek salad when you're wearing 'Lasting Lust' Pro Longwear. You'll look like Courtney Love pre-makeover.


----------



## Colorqueen (May 1, 2006)

FWIW, Fluidlines come off really well for me with an orange cleanser from Peter Lamas.  

I can not use oils on my lids- they cause problems for me- including Lancome Bifacils.

The lamas face and body cleanser is ideal for removing any kind of waterproof makeup quickly and easily with no oil residue.

I figured i would post in case someone out there is like me.  I imagine that the liquidlast will come off easily with it too, but I will post when I get them to be sure.


----------



## allan_willb (May 2, 2006)

Has anyone tried using it on the waterline?

How is the brown?I seen real life swatches and it looks super super dark?Is it really that dark?

Lara - Have you ever tried anything not safe?


----------



## mjacqueline (May 2, 2006)

After a whole day of wearing Aqualine, I am able to get it off with the Pro Eye Makeup remover. You need to press the cotton pad onto your lids for a while before wiping it.


----------



## andrexalia (May 2, 2006)

*response to removing liquid last liners*

I had to use two Almay waterproof m/u removing pads, followed by lancome bifacil to get these off- i'm returning mine because it is too much hassle to remove them.


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 3, 2006)

im getting point black, classic cream and the khaki one tomorrow hopefully. im super excited!


----------



## Demosthenes (May 3, 2006)

They're so cool!  I bought 7 today:  Point black, Greenplay, Blue Horizon, Coco Bar, Powerplum, Inky, and Aqualine (THE BEST).  I only used two of the colors on my eyes, but they are really pigmented and long lasting.  The bright colors are great for clubs and they get tons of attention.  After I bought my haul I went to the restroom and put Aqualine on and people at the mall actually stopped me to ask what color it was.    That didn't happen with my Fluidlines.

Also, just based on the texture, I would definitely NOT wear this on my waterline.  It would seriously sting and goop since it's really pigmented and thick.  Also, since it is liquid, it will harbor a lot more bacteria and could possibly cause infections.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 3, 2006)

OHHH, can you take pictures of you wearing them?  I am dying to see what they look like on!  Also, I am intested in Inky - is it really dark navy or more dark royal blue?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_They're so cool!  I bought 7 today:  Point black, Greenplay, Blue Horizon, Coco Bar, Powerplum, Inky, and Aqualine (THE BEST).  I only used two of the colors on my eyes, but they are really pigmented and long lasting.  The bright colors are great for clubs and they get tons of attention.  After I bought my haul I went to the restroom and put Aqualine on and people at the mall actually stopped me to ask what color it was.    That didn't happen with my Fluidlines.

Also, just based on the texture, I would definitely NOT wear this on my waterline.  It would seriously sting and goop since it's really pigmented and thick.  Also, since it is liquid, it will harbor a lot more bacteria and could possibly cause infections._


----------



## lara (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_Lara - Have you ever tried anything not safe?_

 
I don't see any reason to take liberties with the health and safety of my clients or myself.


----------



## User34 (May 3, 2006)

the liners really last .. I tried them last night. We could not get it off with reg. cleanser but we used the oil and took it right off.
It's worth it.


----------



## melmcc (May 3, 2006)

This is good to hear. The colors are really pretty.


----------



## hypodermic (May 3, 2006)

Hmm am I weird to think that I could use the brush I use with my fluidlines with these? Just press my brush against the brush that is attached to the cap et volia? I hate long skinny brushes and I do better with my "push" ones. I realise I'd need to clean 'em after every use.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hypodermic* 
_Hmm am I weird to think that I could use the brush I use with my fluidlines with these? Just press my brush against the brush that is attached to the cap et volia? I hate long skinny brushes and I do better with my "push" ones. I realise I'd need to clean 'em after every use._

 

omg i do that too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hah i like using the sponge tips so i am currently using them in a pot of old liquid eyeliner as it has a rubbish applicator


----------



## kimb (May 6, 2006)

These colors do not run they are soooo hard to even get off your eyes you need to get them off with the clense off oil. there a bitch to get off with anything else i tried.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 6, 2006)

I got Fuschia-ism...it stays on a long time..I have extremely oily eyelids and the pro eye make up remover got it off in one swipe.   I'm definately going to work on my collection of these.  I'm glad they are permanent.


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 6, 2006)

I was all crazed to get them all the instant they came out upon seeing swatches on golden afro-american skin, but in person I ended up with just aqualine and greenplay. I have visions of it over sheer neutrals(namely gold dusk and relaxing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  in clean thick lines.
I just hope it really stands up to the summer humidity!


----------



## libra14 (May 6, 2006)

pugmommy, I LOVE your george Carlin quote. Too funny. 

I got my liquidlast off with one Almay pad. I must have really oily lids lol! I had no trouble at all. The color lasted 10 hours and came right off for me. Maybe I just got lucky?


----------



## kady-tee (May 6, 2006)

i used baby oil to get the liquidlast liner off. it worked well for me. i usually use water-based make-up remover, but it doesnt get this liner off, so its the only time i'll use oil.


----------



## ninabruja (May 6, 2006)

why are they so tiny? i wish there was more in the tube!


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 6, 2006)

in love with aqualine!


----------



## lara (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninabruja* 
_why are they so tiny? i wish there was more in the tube!_

 
It's a hygeine thing - liquid liners are generally portioned out so there is an average of 3 months worth of product in the tube. Liquid liner, like mascara, should be binned after three months to prevent bacterial infections and other nasty surprises.


----------



## giz2000 (May 7, 2006)

I am very impressed by these...we had a lot of prom appointments today and I used the Liquid Lasts on everyone (even myself)...the staying power is impressive, and I was able to remove it with cleansing oil on a q-tip...I will be stocking up on a few colors...


----------



## luckyme (May 7, 2006)

Mine came right off with a swipe of Ponds Bare and Repair eye mu remover! I love them! Especially the orange one. So pretty with my blue eyes.


----------



## Colorqueen (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *libra14* 
_pugmommy, I LOVE your george Carlin quote. Too funny. 

I got my liquidlast off with one Almay pad. I must have really oily lids lol! I had no trouble at all. The color lasted 10 hours and came right off for me. Maybe I just got lucky?_

 

I bet that mine will be similar.  I have a fabulous orange cleanser that takes everything off and it has no harsh detergents in it at all and it has a touch of orange.

Removes everything so far that is supposed to be waterproof.  I will be interested to see how this stuff comes off with it.


----------



## GreekChick (May 7, 2006)

HEy! I agree that the brush canbe a bit hard to control, but I have a tip: Just use ur 266! Its what i do, i just scrape the 266 on the LiquidLAst brush, pick up color, and apply....the color intensity is the same, and the line is perfect! After that, just clean ur brush with a bit of oily makeup remover to get the color off, then if u want just clean the bursh with shampoo...


----------



## melmcc (May 8, 2006)

I really want these too..even though I'm awful with liquid liner...


----------



## lola336 (May 8, 2006)

i got the aqualine, auto orange and the black one. yea on the hand it was hard to remove..but on the eyes it wasnt bad at all. im sure if u try to take it off right after it must be a pain..but i had aqualine on..went out..fell asleep with it on..lol..i know thats bad. I woke up..half was already off and the other half washed off easily with the face wash cloths i use. also my friend accidentally slept with it on and she barely had it on in the am. but i must say it didnt smudge all night..so i definitely like that.


----------



## midnightlouise (May 8, 2006)

I got Dress Khaki & Auto-Orange Friday and I *love* them!! I can't imagine not using them now.  I didn't even have any trouble applying them, and I have always been scared of liquid liners!  Stayed on all day and all night, even outside in the heat & humidity, and I used DHC cleansing oil and it came right off.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am definitely going back to get more of these....


----------



## Cherrie (May 8, 2006)

I love the new liquid last liners!! I bought all the collection a week ago. Loved them because they actually go on as the colors showed in the bottle. The only problem that i have with them is getting them off. LOL. But nothing a lil' makeup remover cant do. Well.. make it a lot of makeup remover hahah.


----------



## eponine (May 8, 2006)

i love the colors and the staying power, but i think i'm allergic to them. my eye was really swollen up when i woke up yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think it might have been the cleanse off oil, though, because my entire eyelid was swollen, not just where the liner was. 
*grumble*


----------



## bocagirl (May 8, 2006)

The liquid liners are really nice.  I use my 266 brush to apply and olive oil to get it off.  Works well for me.


----------



## Chelly (May 8, 2006)

im obsessed with these - they jsut dont come off  and i love it


----------



## Asphyxia (May 9, 2006)

Aqualine makes a great eyeshadow.


----------



## more_please (May 10, 2006)

I got permaplum and inky- they are beautiful! To answer a question asked futher up in the thread, inky is a metallic navy blue, not a royal blue.

Anyways, the only problem I've run into is that I seem to get a lot of e/l on my lashes as I'm applying it. Do you all close your eye to put it on, or just look down? I'll def keep playing with them, because the color  payoff is 100%

fyi, i tried to do my waterlines HUGE mistake. It doesn't dry on the waterline, and it ends up in the eye, or it flakes off later. learn from my stupidity


----------



## Moyra (May 11, 2006)

I am sorry to be the voice of dissent on the liquidlasts, and I admit that I succumbed to the "Ooooh! Shiny!" syndrome when I read about these here, trotted down to my my nearest Mac counter (Saks at the Arboretum in Austin) the day they came out and bought 4 Liquidlasts in Dress Khaki, Coco Bar, Inky and Powerplum.
After using them for a week, I view them as pretty colored *glue*, but good eyeliner? ummm...not.
I mean, how hard can any eyeliner be to get a good line with? I do have experience with liquid liners and pointy eyeliner brushes, but the formulation of this stuff is not ready for prime time, it glops and sticks on eyelashes, and that vile little brush that comes with them either picks up too much product, which creates a bunch of globules of liner, or, after being wiped down a little, drags and skips. I then have to go over the whole thing again. By the time I am through trying to fix what got smeared and globbed and messed up by the nasty little brush with pretty colored glue on it, I probably should go and remove all my makeup and start over. I always end up waiting till the mess dries, applying powder or pencil eyeliner in a similar color over it and blending that in to try and disguise the mess.
I know, I could use another brush - but again, I would have to wash that brush immediately with oily makeup remover and then shampoo, or it would be glued shut. Frankly, its not worth it.
That said, I really love the colors, but the formulation is not up to the pretty colors and the brush it comes with is not nice at all. Very dissapointing...


----------



## Uofmchick18 (May 11, 2006)

i have aqualine and pop iris..and i have to say that they are soo pretty and stay on pretty well..i had my makeup done when the liners came out..and it was still there several hours later..and it was easily removed with baby oil. =) they are indeed my new love!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 11, 2006)

I have not tried these  yet, but I am hearing of alot of goopiness.  I am wondering if you might try a couple of drops of mixing medium in the tub to thin the liner a bit, kind of like they add nail polish remover to thick nail polish at the salon to thin the polish if it gets thick... Any thoughts?


----------



## AlliSwan (May 11, 2006)

Okay, am I the only one who has issues with these liners FLAKING LIKE MAD?!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moyra* 
_I am sorry to be the voice of dissent on the liquidlasts, and I admit that I succumbed to the "Ooooh! Shiny!" syndrome when I read about these here, trotted down to my my nearest Mac counter (Saks at the Arboretum in Austin) the day they came out and bought 4 Liquidlasts in Dress Khaki, Coco Bar, Inky and Powerplum.
After using them for a week, I view them as pretty colored *glue*, but good eyeliner? ummm...not.
I mean, how hard can any eyeliner be to get a good line with? I do have experience with liquid liners and pointy eyeliner brushes, but the formulation of this stuff is not ready for prime time, it glops and sticks on eyelashes, and that vile little brush that comes with them either picks up too much product, which creates a bunch of globules of liner, or, after being wiped down a little, drags and skips. I then have to go over the whole thing again. By the time I am through trying to fix what got smeared and globbed and messed up by the nasty little brush with pretty colored glue on it, I probably should go and remove all my makeup and start over. I always end up waiting till the mess dries, applying powder or pencil eyeliner in a similar color over it and blending that in to try and disguise the mess.
I know, I could use another brush - but again, I would have to wash that brush immediately with oily makeup remover and then shampoo, or it would be glued shut. Frankly, its not worth it.
That said, I really love the colors, but the formulation is not up to the pretty colors and the brush it comes with is not nice at all. Very dissapointing..._

 
hey i agree totally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think the brush tht comes with them is of v poor quality its v flimsy and just not gd lol. ive also said before i was not a fan of the formula when i swatched it it was hard to get a straight line even on my hand the formula seems super sticky and glue like


----------



## allan_willb (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Okay, am I the only one who has issues with these liners FLAKING LIKE MAD?!_

 
no flaking for me at all what so ever....it only started to "FLAKE" off when I had to remove them.....


----------



## allan_willb (May 11, 2006)

Okay guys so my counter just got them in.Finally!So I put them to the test.When  came home from work...2:30am I put them all on, pointblack,aqualine and blue horizon...As soon as they dried (which wasnt long at all) I tried rubbing the shit outta my eye and they didnt move at all but the blue horizon's shimmer got lost a bit.So them I went to sleep on purpose for 10 long hours and woke up and everything was still perfect I mean nothing came off...I also forgot to get the cleanse off oil when I did my haul so I miss read a thread on page one and I thought the girl said to use brush cleanser!!!(OUCH) And it burned the living shit outta my eye...But im okay so i didnt have anything and i had to get them off before work today so I was forced to use wesson oil (ewwww)never again....it took a boat load of tugs to get it off of my (oily lids) with oil...But i got them off...Man I dunno about these.I guess I just have to go out and get a really good remover.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 11, 2006)

Gorgeous colors... I had to resist buying more ....I will buy a few more, but I'm such a fluidline addict. I am getting shades different from fluidlines though.


----------



## more_please (May 14, 2006)

almay dual phase eyemakeup remover works great! It is really oily & cheap


----------



## stephbunny (Nov 13, 2006)

*LLL on waterline*

Am i the only one who has tried LLL on their waterline?  I've never had any luck with anything else staying on my waterline.. fluidlines, eye kohls, permapoint, they all stay for about 1 hour then start fading and migrating.  (and yes, I try to 'dry" my waterline before applying)  I have asian eyes and wear hard contacts, so I might have really 'watery' waterlines. *laughs*

Anyways, i just wanted to share with the community that I just tried wearing LLL on my waterline and it was supereasy and they stay!  You just have to make sure you paint a thin coat and try to let it dry before any major blinking.  It worked well with the built-in brush (I used Electrolady) but I imagine using an eyeliner brush would work as well...not to mention probably help with the hygenic issues.

I find that they remove quite easily with my Shu Uemura  Cleansing Oil (I have the orange one for dry skin).   Hope this helps!


----------



## user79 (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_I thought the girl said to use brush cleanser!!!(OUCH) And it burned the living shit outta my eye..._

 
You used BRUSH CLEANSER on your eyes??? Yowza, that's gotta sting.


----------



## nup (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephbunny* 

 
_Am i the only one who has tried LLL on their waterline?  I've never had any luck with anything else staying on my waterline.. fluidlines, eye kohls, permapoint, they all stay for about 1 hour then start fading and migrating.  (and yes, I try to 'dry" my waterline before applying)  I have asian eyes and wear hard contacts, so I might have really 'watery' waterlines. *laughs*

Anyways, i just wanted to share with the community that I just tried wearing LLL on my waterline and it was supereasy and they stay!  You just have to make sure you paint a thin coat and try to let it dry before any major blinking.  It worked well with the built-in brush (I used Electrolady) but I imagine using an eyeliner brush would work as well...not to mention probably help with the hygenic issues.

I find that they remove quite easily with my Shu Uemura  Cleansing Oil (I have the orange one for dry skin).   Hope this helps!_

 




I can so relate to that! I use LLLs on my waterline and although it takes some getting used to, once you figure it out it is the best! They don't flake or smudge and their staying power even on the waterline is simply amazing!
I also use them as eyeshadows or shadow bases and I love love love them. They really are miracle products for me because I have pretty greasy lids and to top it off I sweat like a pig in the sun so pretty much everything I wear streaks and/or smears after a while.
To remove I use the cleanse of oil, although the olive oil suggestion I read about here is something I must try.


----------

